# What age to Tattoo?



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

I was shocked to realize that even though I have raised and sold goats for several years now , I have NEVER sold a bottle baby.

Thats a fact. No real reason other than no one wanted a bottle baby before.

I Dam raise so it is not a big problem. They really don't eat all that much grain before weening but now I may be selling bottle babies and I need to know if I tatoo them this small will the tatoos be there when they are grown?
Are their ears even big enough (American Alpine)at a week or less old?


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

I always tattoo at the same time I disbud them. I like to get it over with all at once. The tattoos will still be there when they grow up  
I know a Togg breeder who tattoos hers at birth!

Tracy


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 27, 2007)

I tattoo my Nubians at the same time as I disbudd. Its a load off my mind when its done. 
My Lamanchas I wait as long as I possibly can....hate tattooing those *tiny* tail webs. :lol


----------



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Ladies. I felt silly for asking after all this time. :blush


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

but ya know you can tatoo a 4 yr old who's never been and the appraiser's coming..


----------



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

:biggrin Yes Sherri, Thats the kind of tatooing I am familier with.
I still have not tatooed last years doeling that I kept. :nooo


----------



## Chaty (Oct 25, 2007)

Me either...I still have 4 from last year and now have 5 this year...oh well they will get done when I can find the times...got 4 disbudded yesterday but didnt do the tattoo yet ears too little for me...


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

I usually tattoo at disbudding, also have Alpines. The tattoo will grow with the ear.


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

:rofl I tattoo at disbudding too...only 'cause with a whole bunch of brown/white babies...by the time the tattoo is readable, it's time for the cute paper collars to come off. Then no mistaken identities. :lol
Kaye


----------



## pettigrewfarms (Nov 14, 2007)

I also tattoo at disbudding time for I like to get the crying over with and give out the love.


----------



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

Tatooing at disbudding time sounds Ok to me but I don't know when I will be disbudding these girls. They don't have any buttons yet and they are 5 days old.
I usually disbud boys at 3 days and the bigger girls and then the smaller girls at 5 days. I have never had a polled goat so I doubt these are. I will just check every day till I feel them. :?


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

All of my dairy babies are disbudded and tattooed except the last 2 that was born Sunday. Their ears just seem too little to me for my pliars to fit into. I even tattooed my 2 year old and yearling that I never got around to :blush2


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

I like to tattoo at about 6-8 weeks. I do kids sooner that are leaving soon but on keeper kids or kids that are getting picked up later I wait. I think it is much easier to get a good tattoo in tiny Alpine ears when you can actully fit it all in
Becky


----------

